# Great video on how to make cheap decorations!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am now accepting assistant applications


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm cringing and laughing simultaneously!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

nalts! aww that guy is SOOOOO funny. i watch him every week. lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My kind of humor.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Iggy's the man. I'm subscribed to him on YouTube... that dude is totally bent. Giving someone like him a video editing suite is the artistic equivalent of giving a machine gun to a 4 year old.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> I'm cringing and laughing simultaneously!!


Same! lol.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

This isn't funny!

By my reckoning he could have got 5 props out of that one assistant - what a waste!

No wonder assistants are getting hard to find.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> This isn't funny!
> 
> By my reckoning he could have got 5 props out of that one assistant - what a waste!
> 
> No wonder assistants are getting hard to find.


I know! he just isn't a true haunter!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wait, he got four hands from one assistant?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Wait, he got four hands from one assistant?


true...he has a mutant assistant... he could have used the legs too though!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

And the head definitely had possibilities!

I love the look she gives him as she edges into shot!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> And the head definitely had possibilities!
> 
> I love the look she gives him as she edges into shot!


lol, yeah.


----------

